
Ask HN: I want to write the most idiomatic modern ReactJS, where can I find how? - andrewstuart
I&#x27;m an experienced ReactJS developer, but I want to take my coding to the next level - I want to ensure that I&#x27;m writing code that reflects the current state of the art thinking in how to write ReactJS code.<p>So I&#x27;d like to ideally find a summary of how to do that.<p>I know the information is everywhere, but it&#x27;s scattered all over the Internet, and how do I know if what I am looking at really is the most current thinking in writing simple, organised and powerful ReactJS code?<p>So my question - is there some place that gathers together a collection of the most up to date thinking (with examples) of how to write well organised, simple ReactJS?  Presumably either written by some recognised leading authority on ReactJS, or with some other qualification to prove that the author really is in tune with the most current ideas and recommendations?
======
acemarke
The closest things I can think of are my own React/Redux links list [0] and
Tim Arney's React FAQ page [1].

The React community is constantly coming up with new ideas, such as the rise
in interest in "render props" over the last year or so. But, just because
someone has an idea doesn't mean you have to immediately adopt it yourself.

[0] [https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-
links](https://github.com/markerikson/react-redux-links)

[1] [https://reactfaq.site/](https://reactfaq.site/)

